# BlueWater How To



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey folks, on a bit of a lark, I decided to start a blog to talk about the how to of blue water fishing. YOu can find it here:

http://www.bluewaterhowto.com/

So far I just have up my introductory posting, but expect to have the first real how to up there within a day or to. Take a look, make some comments and let me know what you think of the idea. Hope it turns out to be fun and useful and that I don't take too much abuse from the true experts!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I will be sure to follow it let us know when u post so we can keep up


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Bookmarked it. I want to learn about blue water fishing. I hope it goes well.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks guys. I should have the first real post up by Saturday and I'll let you know.


----------

